# TORONTO | Tower at Pier 27 | 105m | 344ft | 35 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

UT - Now over 75% sold out, Cityzen and Fernbrook's Tower at Pier 27 is set for a September construction launch, bringing a 35-storey architectsAlliance design to the foot of Toronto's Yonge Street.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Photo courtesy of UT




























One Yonge towers and the LCBO towers will go up across the street from this one.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-35s-cityzen-architectsalliance.23784/page-11


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-35s-cityzen-architectsalliance.23784/page-12


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

NBGtect


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

08/02/19










pic by Jeff Morgan
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-35s-cityzen-architectsalliance.23784/page-28


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-35s-cityzen-architectsalliance.23784/page-32


----------

